# Fear to tread cover art



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

Found this at an online retailer.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres a thread on it here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101267

Not that hard to miss in fairness, is quite a way back. But yes, the cover is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe that's the first time I've seen the "The Angel Falls" caption, and the title above the picture, but yeah - that just reinforces my opinion that this looks like one of the best Horus Heresy Cover Arts yet.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Still loving this art.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice...it is the first time I am seeing it. I have enjoyed Mr. Swallows other titles so I am hoping this will be a great addition to the saga.


Doc


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Really digging the cover art, but I still prefer "Know No Fear".


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Know no fear is too busy IMO. This one is great.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

That looks stunning IMO. Arguably the best artwork yet.

Do we know anything about the story yet?

Is it going to be an BA origin story, or is it going to be centred around Sanguinious' battle with the Bloodthirster.

Plus, as an extra side note, 



I know he fought the Bloodthirster, had his back broken and then won the rematch on Terra. But I'm guessing this must mean the timeline for the first fight must be just after the Heresy begins, otherwise Daemons wouldn't be a surprise?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I think it will be about Battle of Signus Prime, but I can't quote resource.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

He had his legs broken I believe. It's kinda after or way after Horus betrays the emperor. Daemons are still a surprise bc not everyone knows about them yet. Horus tricked them into going to Signus Prime. I believe it was Horus anyway.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The main part of the story is going to be about the ambush at Signus, and will clearly involve the first battle between Sanguinius and Ka'Bandha and likely the Blood Angels subsequent rage out. And yes Signus is towards the start of the Heresy, though how much it will cover before and after Signus isn't known.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Blurb from Amazon on the book, likely to appear on the back cover

Since the earliest days of the Great Crusade, Sanguinius - angelic primarch of the IXth Legion - was ever among the closest and most loyal of Horus's brothers. But the Blood Angels have long kept their true nature hidden from the rest of the Imperium, and when the Warmaster hints that the key to their salvation may lie in the ruins of a conquered world, the sons of Sanguinius race to claim it. Now, as the revelation of their betrayal dawns and the traitors' hand is revealed, the Blood Angels must face all the warp-spawned armies of Chaos, as well their own personal daemons, upon the blasted plains of Signus Prime...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> Since the earliest days of the Great Crusade, Sanguinius - angelic primarch of the IXth Legion - was ever among the closest and most loyal of Horus's brothers. But the Blood Angels have long kept their true nature hidden from the rest of the Imperium, and when the Warmaster hints that the key to their salvation may lie in the ruins of a conquered world, the sons of Sanguinius race to claim it. Now, as the revelation of their betrayal dawns and the traitors' hand is revealed, the Blood Angels must face all the warp-spawned armies of Chaos, as well their own personal daemons, upon the blasted plains of Signus Prime...


Now that is interesting...

It would certainly adjust the dynamic of the Heresy-era IX Legion.


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well we have had the Deathguard-Nurgle action, Emperor's Children-Slannesh antics, and Thousand Sons-Tzeentch plots. Time for some good ole fashioned Khorne vs BA. This book better have just a ton of blood and gore. 

It'll be really interesting to see how many and who for the blood ravens join Khorne. I mean some of them just have to totally go off the deep end for that shit.right?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sanguinius has blonde hair. For those who get the reference. :laugh:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Not sure where the source is for Sanguinius having his back broken. I seem to remember that the Visions artwork stated 'legs' being broken.

The artwork, as I said in the earlier thread, is awesome. The best artwork yet. Won't be the best (by far) HH book because it has a milktoast author. It could have been a strong contender, considering the setting, but alas we aren't so fortunate.

As for the blurb on Amazon: I'm interested to see how much the BA are plagued by bad genes pre-heresy. I was (until now) under the impression that the rampant rage was caused by the events on Signus (at least, writing in the Visions gave that impression).

I imagine that, after the blurb, Sanguinius will be nice-do-gooder-kind-to-all most of the time, but also be prone to rampant diabolical brutality and blood fetish. I.e., "we were going to save this world, but at the drop of a hat we are now going to butcher the entire populace" etc.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Baltar said:


> As for the blurb on Amazon: I'm interested to see how much the BA are plagued by bad genes pre-heresy.


I think that's always been hinted at, but only now is it being fleshed out 

I don't think the BA were goodie two-shoes pre-Heresy...there was always something genetically "wrong" with them (I mean, there primarch has a pair of wings for crying out loud)


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, they do come from a world of mutants 

Their planet is pretty much ripped straight from Fallout...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Baltar said:


> Their planet is pretty much ripped straight from Fallout...


Or Fallout was ripped straight from Baal


----------



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

Baltar said:


> I was (until now) under the impression that the rampant rage was caused by the events on Signus.


That just goes to show how well they hid it from all of you :wink:

Actually I was more of the impression that "the flaw" results from some kind of death cry of their primarch who, when Horus killed him, psychichally screamed out so that the emperor could locate horus on bord of his flagship.

Not sure where this theory came from. Think it was the IA article.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Blood Angels (or whatever they were called Pre-Sanguinius) and War Hounds had a lot in common- both were ruthlessly brutal berserkers, the difference being that Sanguinius reigned in the BAs more uncontrollable flaws whilst Angron amplified them in his Legion.

The Black Rage as an identifiable flaw of madness does originate due to the events of Signus, *but* the seed of the fury was already a part of the genetic make-up of Sanguinius Sons, merely untapped. The wounding of Sanguinus matured it, yet it was his death that finally released it from any control the BA once exercised over it.

The Red Thirst on the other hand has been a part of the Legion from day one.


----------

